# Leisure battery charging



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi All and a happy new year

I have a Bessacarr E435 2006 old shape.
It has a on board charger for the leisure battery, the problem I am having is it is not charging when on mains hook up and when it has charged from the engine it seems to discharge once hooked up to the mains.
On the electric panel there is the usual switch for selecting leisure or Van batteries when not on mains. I assumed it didn't need to be set to any battery when on mains hook up.
Do I need to have the leisure battery selected when on mains to charge it up?

Only asking to save myself from looking a t*t before i ring the dealer as I am sure he must have told me

Dane


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Do I need to have the leisure battery selected when on mains to charge it up?"

I'm not familiar with your van or particular electrics, but yes! I'm surprised this isn't covered in the documentation that comes with such a new van.

I wish all problems were as easy to fix 

Dave


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

check the fuse on the charger
if you have started the engine when on hook up you can blow the fuse


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Diablo

I hope that >> THIS << click here recent thread about a Swift switch panel will explain most of what you need to know about your similar switch setting.

mike


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Many thanks for the replys I will make sure the switch is in the correct position in future.

The Van handbook confused the issue by saying that the charger was fully automatic, which I took literally but common sense should have told me to select a battery on the panel to charge it.

Dane


----------



## Danumboy (Aug 1, 2006)

*Charging*

Hi
Just found this message but I have just had a similar problem on my 710 which was caused by a blown fuse next to the leisure battery. This was changed and solved the problem

John


----------

